# What the f@&$ is happening to this place?



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

The noobs are just getting out of hand. One arsehole posts about getting unbearable pumps the same day as his first pin of de a and a single d Bol.
Another thread by a board rep (62 posts) saying he's got gyno 4 days after a shot of test e.
Why has stupidity over run this once great forum? What can I do to help in curing this plague?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

links would be helpful


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 25, 2013)

Kill yourself


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

All the mass specs have made the gear so potent they feel it the first day. Soon a blast will be for two days and a full blown cycle will be a week. Dishonesty is what has made this place what it is. I puke a little in my mouth in just about every post I read. There is only a handful of solid honest folks on here now. Most are just payed off or ass kissers fighting for the chance to be paid off.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> What can I do to help in curing this plague?



Go to an outdoor range and shoot some shit up.  You'll feel better immediately.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> links would be helpful


I don't want to offend the sources lol! The one is part of the kennel club or whatever they call themselves.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Kill yourself


Negged^^


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah yes, I've noticed all the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





floating around here too.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

I noticed the same. We must bring them to a harsh understanding of why that can't be. It will either teach then a lesson, in more ways than one, or make them mad and they'll go troll somewhere else.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## sneedham (Nov 25, 2013)

Agreed Dlats...I have noticed for about 4 or 5 weeks or so....Somebody needs to step up that is heavily involved with this site...I have even refrained from asking or answering some questions....I know it takes a bit for you to get upset but it is the truth and I back you on this one......


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

Been tossing around the idea of leaving my rep spot anyways. I think most people know I have a hard time holding back on stupid fucks and as much as a I love my team I've lost patience with the whining and bullshit that goes on. Maybe I'll just go free agent and on an offensive to call out all the bullshit I see. Sounds like a good time actually and for a good cause. You with me D?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's do a little house cleaning


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

We should ask police this. I left a board many moons ago because they let that kind of stuff go unchecked. Next thing you know broscience becomes the new religion. If your not here to be professional, learn and teach, then you don't need to be here. I like my board and my bros and I don't want to see them leave because if the ID 10 Ts.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 25, 2013)

What is this dbol and test e you speak of? With the test e, are you talking about testicals?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

Testies


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 25, 2013)

Christsean said:


> We should ask police this. I left a board many moons ago because they let that kind of stuff go unchecked. Next thing you know broscience becomes the new religion. If your not here to be professional, learn and teach, then you don't need to be here. I like my board and my bros and I don't want to see them leave because if the ID 10 Ts.




Lol who the fuck are you to say what this place should be like?  You've been here for what, 5 months tops?   There's plenty of other douchebag boards out there for people like you.  If you don't like this place leave or


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

In the good old days these duck yards would have been verbally and mentally abused to the point of deleting there acct. we need to bring back this form of natural selection, the strong remain and the weakest are picked off one by one and discarded .


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Lol who the fuck are you to say what this place should be like?  You've been here for what, 5 months tops?   There's plenty of other douchebag boards out there for people like you.  If you don't like this place leave or




So you just Negged me for saying we should keep people in check that post AAS stupidity. You know what bro I had you ask wrong. I may have been here a short period of time but that doesn't mean anything. This is my home there is no time frame that makes you a lifer. At what point did I say I didn't like this board. I just posted to defend the integrity of the board.

I hope you just misread what I was saying and you negged me for no reason.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 25, 2013)

Christsean said:


> So you just Negged me for saying we should keep people in check that post AAS stupidity. You know what bro I had you ask wrong. I may have been here a short period of time but that doesn't mean anything. This is my home there is no time frame that makes you a lifer. At what point did I say I didn't like this board. I just posted to defend the integrity of the board.
> 
> I hope you just misread what I was saying and you negged me for no reason.




My negs always have a reason son.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> My negs always have a reason son.



Please explain. Did you neg everyone else that defended same point?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

this is DLATS push up motivation


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePitCrew said:


> Been tossing around the idea of leaving my rep spot anyways. I think most people know I have a hard time holding back on stupid fucks and as much as a I love my team I've lost patience with the whining and bullshit that goes on. Maybe I'll just go free agent and on an offensive to call out all the bullshit I see. Sounds like a good time actually and for a good cause. You with me D?


bwahahahahahahhaa


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePitCrew said:


> Been tossing around the idea of leaving my rep spot anyways. I think most people know I have a hard time holding back on stupid fucks and as much as a I love my team I've lost patience with the whining and bullshit that goes on. Maybe I'll just go free agent and on an offensive to call out all the bullshit I see. Sounds like a good time actually and for a good cause. You with me D?




just so we are clear this genius
doesnt have a single unrelated rep thread posted^^^ i checked



you with me dawg?
aight word


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> My negs always have a reason son.



If I have said something out of line, you should explain to me what it is so I do not continue with an improper mind set. 

If you would rather address this in a PM that is fine. I just don't appreciate being negged by a member I respect and not be told why. Im not a young punk just spouting out ignorance. I don't mind being reprimanded when it is warranted. But I'm I an clueless why you negged me.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

what the fuck is this...


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just so we are clear this genius
> doesnt have a single unrelated rep thread posted^^^ i checked
> 
> 
> ...



True that and I dont have shit against you at least you keep it real and thats what I was talking about. Your fat and been doing gears for years from your posts and still look like doo doo but you keep it real. Ya with me fatboy?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

everyone in this thread needs one of these


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this is DLATS push up motivation



Stock in watermelon is about to go up 75%.  Buy now and thank DJ later.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> what the fuck is this...




what.the.fuck.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Stock in watermelon is about to go up 75%.  Buy now and thank DJ later.




and weirdly Im fixated on the fact that dudes got skin like an iguana AND is wearing a coral necklace


----------



## anything-goes (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow ! 20 + post on how the world would be a better place and how stupid questions get everyone pissed off . Who decides what questions are stupid ? Are some questions cool and others not ? Sounds like a lot of people with something good to offer this forum are to busy bashing noobs or complaining ! That's why the content of the boards are lacking , a stupid question only takes up one line if no one feeds into it . Oops , I forgot , lots of people would rather complain than initiate filling the board with content that would make it "like it used to be ".


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePitCrew said:


> True that and I dont have shit against you at least you keep it real and thats what I was talking about. Your fat and been doing gears for years from your posts and still look like doo doo but you keep it real. Ya with me fatboy?



Hold up kos....
(In kos voice)
Is there a single pic of you anywhere?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

who the fuck are you, negged


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Wow ! 20 + post on how the world would be a better place and how stupid questions get everyone pissed off . Who decides what questions are stupid ? Are some questions cool and others not ? Sounds like a lot of people with something good to offer this forum are to busy bashing noobs or complaining ! That's why the content of the boards are lacking , a stupid question only takes up one line if no one feeds into it . Oops , I forgot , lots of people would rather complain than initiate filling the board with content that would make it "like it used to be ".



Yeah your going to have to change your name


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> who the fuck are you, negged



Diesel jimmy


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 25, 2013)

Christsean said:


> If I have said something out of line, you should explain to me what it is so I do not continue with an improper mind set.
> 
> If you would rather address this in a PM that is fine. I just don't appreciate being negged by a member I respect and not be told why. Im not a young punk just spouting out ignorance. I don't mind being reprimanded when it is warranted. But I'm I an clueless why you negged me.





I'm going to have to neg you again for bringing tears into anything goes..


----------



## KelJu (Nov 25, 2013)

I spoke out against dishonest sponsors and was banned for it. You guys will get nowhere with this. Even the admins are looking out for the people that pay the bills now. Give up, and go post dick pics any ag.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2013)

How do you know if you may have a slight problem with gyno ?


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm going to have to neg you again for bringing tears into anything goes..



Fine.... send me a bag of weed and I'll lick my wounds.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I spoke out against dishonest sponsors and was banned for it. You guys will get nowhere with this. Even the admins are looking out for the people that pay the bills now. Give up, and go post dick pics any ag.



Hold up. There are dishonest people in the underground steriod world?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hold up. There are dishonest people in the underground steriod world?


no, none at all, you sir have been misinformed


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Wow ! 20 + post on how the world would be a better place and how stupid questions get everyone pissed off . Who decides what questions are stupid ? Are some questions cool and others not ? Sounds like a lot of people with something good to offer this forum are to busy bashing noobs or complaining ! That's why the content of the boards are lacking , a stupid question only takes up one line if no one feeds into it . Oops , I forgot , lots of people would rather complain than initiate filling the board with content that would make it "like it used to be ".


^^ fuck off 
Negged for wasting a great screen name.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> ^^ fuck off
> Negged for wasting a great screen name.


guess im not the only one that likes negging that guy


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

My neg hammer will be swinging a lot from now on.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

thepitcrew said:


> true that and i dont have shit against you at least you keep it real and thats what i was talking about. Your fat and been doing gears for years from your posts and still look like doo doo but you keep it real. Ya with me fatboy?


witty

so me being fat has what to do with the fact you are not a contributor here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> hold up kos....
> (in kos voice)
> is there a single pic of you anywhere?


no


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> witty
> 
> so me being fat has what to do with the fact you are not a contributor here


I sense a blossoming bromance


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

Nah
i set facts straight
they are straight now


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

No not all. Just saying your ok in my book. Don't really care how you feel about me. Your a classic bro. You have used gear for years now and still look like a fatty but you have the balls to post pics, talk shit and even whore your wife out for free gears. I think it's fucking great. I was talking about other peeps but sorry you got your feelings hurt. Go buy a watermelon and do some pushups


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

Put up or shut up boy
u wanna be one of us
thats how we do it here
dont throw stones while hiding behind your computer


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyway let's focus this energy on the 4 day gyno guy. Fighting with kos is just exhausting. I know I've done it a lot lol! You have to hate him first then you'll grow to appreciate him.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

No stones throwing here bro but open your mouth and I'll throw ya time ding dongs. Hostess is back!!! Fuck yes. And thanks for the invite to be one of you but I'm good. Seriously sorry your feelings got hurt.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Anyway let's focus this energy on the 4 day gyno guy. Fighting with kos is just exhausting. I know I've done it a lot lol! You have to hate him first then you'll grow to appreciate him.


link?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

thepitcrew said:


> no stones throwing here bro but open your mouth and i'll throw ya time ding dongs. Hostess is back!!! Fuck yes. And thanks for the invite to be one of you but i'm good. Seriously sorry your feelings got hurt.


how are my feelings hurt cause i point out real life...you have zero threads outside of being a rep...but you wanna clean house
shut up

idiot
i dont care...you are delusional...have fun with that...convo over...you are irrelevant...and your pussy shit just made it worse


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 25, 2013)

Ahhh how cute just like my girl. You get defensive and lash out. Your boobs and the chick like attitude is hot. I love crazy chicks. They take dick good.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> link?


It's one of the new sources it's a review on testp, teste and something else. I was laughing my ass off at how stupid the entire log is.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It's one of the new sources it's a review on testp, teste and something else. I was laughing my ass off at how stupid the entire log is.


did he gain of his test E the first day ? haha


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

So OF are you going to send me some weed?!? I need some serious escape because I'm probably the first person to get negged in anything goes.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 25, 2013)

Christsean said:


> So OF are you going to send me some weed?!? I need some serious escape because I'm probably the first person to get negged in anything goes.



No, no weed for you but I will send you some Testosterone so you can finally start acting like a man. And some AI to get your estradiol out of that womanly range.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

jesus fuck d-lats...I haven't seen you be coy before ..
grow a pair and post it up


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2013)

I leave for a few and come back to ag gold. Everyone neg sheri for more pics.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> No, no weed for you but I will send you some Testosterone so you can finally start acting like a man. And some AI to get your estradiol out of that womanly range.



That will work too...... better send some TNE so it will kick in faster. I'm tired of singing soprano.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been warned and banned for bashing sources. Heavyiron will cut me in an instant if I don't follow the rules Sherriv but this is AG 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/legend-pharmacueticals/190363-sus-250-tes-p-aromison-review.html
enjoy this noob bullshit gold


----------



## the_predator (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn this escalated quickly!(insert Will Ferrell pic here) You guys are the reason my legs go numb sitting on the tiolet shitting, reading all these threads. Man I love this place


----------



## njc (Nov 25, 2013)

Why anybody would come into this place and expect anything of a serious and constructive nature without holding a grain of salt as they do so is beyond me and is sure to get you nowhere.  This place is for amusement only.  It's full of hillbilly, moronic, racist, disgusting, and immature dipshits.  And it has become so to the extent that no salvageable point of return could be reasonably entertained as a possibility.  The only reasonable thing one can do is to come here as a form of entertainment which he must then consider a guilty pleasure as it certainly has fallen past the point of being a reasonable and sound pleasure.

That being said, I enjoy this board and the people who post here.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 25, 2013)

njc said:


> Why anybody would come into this place and expect anything of a serious and constructive nature without holding a grain of salt as they do so is beyond me and is sure to get you nowhere.  This place is for amusement only.  It's full of hillbilly, moronic, racist, disgusting, and immature dipshits.  And it has become so to the extent that no salvageable point of return could be reasonably entertained as a possibility.  The only reasonable thing one can do is to come here as a form of entertainment which he must then consider a guilty pleasure as it certainly has fallen past the point of being a reasonable and sound pleasure.
> 
> That being said, I enjoy this board and the people who post here.




I see that you took your lith meds today.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

njc said:


> Why anybody would come into this place and expect anything of a serious and constructive nature without holding a grain of salt as they do so is beyond me and is sure to get you nowhere.  This place is for amusement only.  It's full of* hillbilly, moronic, racist, disgusting, and immature dipshits*.  And it has become so to the extent that no salvageable point of return could be reasonably entertained as a possibility.  The only reasonable thing one can do is to come here as a form of entertainment which he must then consider a guilty pleasure as it certainly has fallen past the point of being a reasonable and sound pleasure.
> 
> That being said, I enjoy this board and the people who post here.


you forgot necrophiliacs and tranny lovers


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 25, 2013)

so, we having a neg party or what?


----------



## anything-goes (Nov 25, 2013)

Cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then Ill be impressed .


----------



## sneedham (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then Ill be impressed .


Left the gym tonight and had to ask my wife if she would go back in to get the keys. On her way out I called out to her...Yeah, I got me some balls....


----------



## njc (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then Ill be impressed .



Nah, that'd be retarded.  Good way to get arrested.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> so, we having a neg party or what?


Yes anythinggoes is a good choice. 40 posts and all of them are exactly the lame spineless bs I made this thread about. Now he's so worked up he is spamming my box with apologies and cock pics!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then ill be impressed .


you typing tough boy??!!


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then Ill be impressed .


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Yes anythinggoes is a good choice. 40 posts and all of them are exactly the lame spineless bs I made this thread about. Now he's so worked up he is spamming my box with apologies and cock pics!



He warming you for information on your water melon push ups.... 
By the way your a very witty fella and I enjoy your contributions... so that watermelon, you throw it in the oven for a few and take a drill saw to it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2013)

I blame Mr Renaissance and his epic GH cycle 

NEGGS PPL NEGGS!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

he thinks lats move the arms out to the side


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he thinks lats move the arms out to the side



yeah that was interesting. don't really know how you can confuse a delt with a lat. 

being confused about where the biceps femoris is located would be a little more understandable, but. . .


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 25, 2013)

This  will soon transform into a stroke fest in 3-2-1-


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> yeah that was interesting. don't really know how you can confuse a delt with a lat.
> 
> being confused about where the biceps femoris is located would be a little more understandable, but. . .


its because he doesnt workout


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *its because he doesnt workout*


and loves growth


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> He warming you for information on your water melon push ups....
> By the way your a very witty fella and I enjoy your contributions... so that watermelon, you throw it in the oven for a few and take a drill saw to it?


Once the watermelon has been thoroughly stirred I mix in one bottle of vodka and put it in the freezer. It's a great drink for guests around the pool or at the beach.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 26, 2013)

We all know where this place went off the rails.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

The 'People's Choice' can make things right?


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he thinks lats move the arms out to the side



I think he was implying that you were using momentum (ie lats) on a controlled iso movement. 


P.s. Agentyes is sheri. I have proof. And If she doesnt post anus pics, i will be forced to reveal my evidence.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 26, 2013)

The People's Choice only wants the free gear, free nutritionist, and the ladyboy's wiping my sweaty brow while I workout. Same as the "appointed" mods


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> The People's Choice only wants the free gear, free nutritionist, and the ladyboy's wiping my sweaty brow while I workout. Same as the "appointed" mods



Fair enough. 

Permission denied.

Anything else?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm sorry my cock pics were taken in bad lighting and at a weird angle, I said I would send more....


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## G3 (Nov 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> you forgot necrophiliacs and tranny lovers



What? Is necrophilia bad? I thought all married men fucked dead pussy!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

SFW said:


> I think he was implying that you were using momentum (ie lats) on a controlled iso movement.
> 
> 
> P.s. Agentyes is sheri. I have proof. And If she doesnt post anus pics, i will be forced to reveal my evidence.


"cheated" "swung the weights up" "too much momentum"

_*
"too much lat"*_


ok


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright now even im lost in this thread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

i see chino changed his name
diff name
same idiot


----------



## independent (Nov 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i see chino changed his name
> diff name
> same idiot



Is this the same chino who couldnt type in english?


----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is this the same chino who couldnt type in english?



good money


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i see chino changed his name
> diff name
> same idiot





bigmoe65 said:


> Is this the same chino who couldnt type in english?



frijoles y arroz!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

lolol, this thread is awesome...and I enjoyed the link

sheri=ay, I've been accused of worse...carry on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV = Azza


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> SheriV = Azza



Cap, I think sheri would rather be considered a tranny than Azza, just sayin...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> SheriV = Azza




wtf! merciless insinuations about the size of your peepee will be made among the female pm circuit for this.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I see that you took your lith meds today.



You making fun of people on lithium? Suck my nuts.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

*i like turtles !!!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> wtf! merciless insinuations about the size of your peepee will be made among the female pm circuit for this.



It's bigger around the right company


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2013)

********** I'm confused ***********


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 26, 2013)

KelJu said:


> You making fun of people on lithium? Suck my nuts.




You guys make me sad.  All I want to do is rep people and put a smile on their face but with so many posts like this I have no choice but to neg instead and end up reaching my 24hr limit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's bigger around the right company



Lolz

The peen or the female pm circuit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Lolz
> 
> The peen or the female pm circuit?



You're way smarter than these Jews give you credit for


----------



## KelJu (Nov 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You guys make me sad.  All I want to do is rep people and put a smile on their face but with so many posts like this I have no choice but to neg instead and end up reaching my 24hr limit




You want some of my lithium? You want be sad anymore. You might not be anything else, but sad, you will not be.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 26, 2013)

KelJu said:


> You want some of my lithium? You want be sad anymore. You might not be anything else, but sad, you will not be.



You're definitely going through a manic episode right now.  I think you forgot we're in AG.  I'm good on the lith, I don't have any bi-polar issues (well not that often anyways).  Feel free to send me some benzos.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

in for benzos...


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

also in for benzos.............or nudes of sheri, even just a nice butt pic will do


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ill 





D-Lats said:


> The noobs are just getting out of hand. One arsehole posts about getting unbearable pumps the same day as his first pin of de a and a single d Bol.
> Another thread by a board rep (62 posts) saying he's got gyno 4 days after a shot of test e.
> Why has stupidity over run this once great forum? What can I do to help in curing this plague?


I think u might want to read the post..I am not in tes e I am blasting at this time with legends sus 250 I do Cruz on tes e but at this moment I am only in legend gear and also I am a rep for steel gear why would I say dam guys but this dudes shit if it wasn't true??? If I was a fuckface and wanted to throw out some bullshit I woulda said legends gear is fake stick with steel the only place to get legit gear..fucken come in this ain't my first day out bud


----------



## NoCode8511 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Ill
> I think u might want to read the post..I am not in tes e I am blasting at this time with legends sus 250 I do Cruz on tes e but at this moment I am only in legend gear and also I am a rep for steel gear why would I say dam guys but this dudes shit if it wasn't true??? If I was a fuckface and wanted to throw out some bullshit I woulda said legends gear is fake stick with steel the only place to get legit gear..fucken come in this ain't my first day out bud


 Your post was retarded now start snorting aromasin before the gear kicks in and you are in real trouble!!


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

Where have a Ben throughout this wonderful thread


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

It always comes back to BigBen2011 and that Lucky7 scam


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your post was retarded now start snorting aromasin before the gear kicks in and you are in real trouble!!



i see you are a rep??your tes p and sus science book hasn't came in yet??what a dipshit.
"Your post was stupid "go back your google class bud and i think u have snorted a little more  than aromison.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

Lats has stepped on stage bud. He knows his gears


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lats has stepped on stage bud. He knows his gears


i have never stepped on stage and i certainly do not know my gears......but im still an expert


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

These are the same guys I used to sell sweet n low to at the bar and they'd stumble around bragging about how coked out they are lol!!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm done with this stage freak!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I'm done with this stage freak!



Well sure, you've been owned!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> These are the same guys I used to sell sweet n low to at the bar and they'd stumble around bragging about how coked out they are lol!!!


  that was YOU!!??!! you fucker!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> i have never stepped on stage and i certainly do not know my gears......but im still an expert


i read a book


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> These are the same guys I used to sell sweet n low to at the bar and they'd stumble around bragging about how coked out they are lol!!!


must have been the gay bar.haha


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

JoeBad4 =


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Michael Keaton did it better.....


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Well sure, you've been owned!


Owned because I said my nips got a little puffy??Wow that hurtsNOT I COULD CARE FUCKING LESS WHAT A BUNCH OF KEYBOARD BOXERS THINK ..i guess after 3 days of anadrol  this can't happen either right??if u think not I have some I will send ya.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Owned because* I said my nips got a little puffy*??Wow that hurtsNOT I COULD CARE FUCKING LESS WHAT A BUNCH OF KEYBOARD BOXERS THINK ..i guess after 3 days of anadrol  this can't happen either right??if u think not I have some I will send ya.


interesting, because my nipples got hard from this thread, i wonder if their is a correlation?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> must have been the gay bar.haha


^^ wow


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

Im gonna need to see pics of everyones nipples


or put in a home gym so Im not on here at night anymore...one or the other


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> ^^ wow


 I know this was a real stinger. Just shake it off man.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Owned because I said my nips got a little puffy??Wow that hurtsNOT I COULD CARE FUCKING LESS WHAT A BUNCH OF KEYBOARD BOXERS THINK ..i guess after 3 days of anadrol  this can't happen either right??if u think not I have some I will send ya.


Beautiful melt


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I see a bunch of fucking followers and keyboard tuff guys u fucks would look down and get on your news if I stepped in your mommas houses


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

Woooo......timeout joesbbads....theres a pecking order for free anadrol....and Admiral is above Cpt...sheriV says my cawk is much more Admirable then DJ's...


So the gearz come here first


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I see a bunch of fucking followers and keyboard tuff guys u fucks would look down and get on your news if I stepped in your mommas houses


 We would get down on our "news"? Like FB news feeds?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Follow on tuff guys


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

I bet joebud could do damage on stage! In a wet shirt contest with his massive nipples!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi I'm justpeedmypants joebad has entered the room


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

dont resort to e threats...thats pretty lame


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> Woooo......timeout joesbbads....theres a pecking order for free anadrol....and Admiral is above Cpt...sheriV says my cawk is much more Admirable then DJ's...
> 
> 
> So the gearz come here first



I wonder when Jimmy is gonna notice any of these zingers gettin thrown his way..lol


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I bet joebud could do damage on stage! In a wet shirt contest with his massive nipples!


i wish i could rep you more for that one, that was funny


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

You on the news often?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Like I said ask your wife dfats


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

Im wetting down my shirt as I type....I wont be outdone


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

How do you know my wife? I live nowhere near you. That's just silly you are imagining again just like when your nippys blew up ten mins after your first pin.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

A funny group of fuck boys here


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im wetting down my shirt as I type....I wont be outdone


dont soak the computer, but ill make you a deal you show me a nip and ill show you mine


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

"U don't live near me"what u worried about something Bud


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

see four posts ago


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Letro works wonders for u bro science fucks


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ewww


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Like I said ask your wife dfats


omg...the net cliches dont stop


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't penis type fast enough with Sheriv pics up now.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

well thank you noticing...I was wondering if it would slow down the e-fighting and it doesnt say much for wet t tits that it didnt even make a dent in it does it...


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Letro works wonders for u bro science fucks



You're too young to use gear


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Justhav2came


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

i see a great melt down coming in about 5 minutes


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


>


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well thank you noticing...I was wondering if it would slow down the e-fighting and it doesnt say much for wet t tits that it didnt even make a dent in it does it...


didnt slow down the fighting but at least now everyone is fighting with boners


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

which is such a weird visual


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I wonder when Jimmy is gonna notice any of these zingers gettin thrown his way..lol



He's busy washing my car right now....sure he may notice later...


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

AG stands in awe at JoeOriginal1


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright u buncha Fags Ill be back I better get out so you guys can finish this circle jerk thing yal have going on.

GET IT GET IT  justpeedhispants your the taker so just stay bent over like you have been all night while these guys run in your suck ass.


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Is this a neg party?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

omg, poor Jimmy..haha


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Alright u buncha Fags Ill be back I better get out so you guys can finish this circle jerk thing yal have going on.
> 
> GET IT GET IT  justpeedhispants your the taker so just stay bent over like you have been all night while these guys run in your suck ass.


 I am an outspoken semi-respected semi-next in line of the almighty DRSE. When I gain power you will be the first to be officially on thin ice.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOL


omg.. ROID RAGE!!


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

I just blasted my droid screen with a hefty salty load of nut glue....with the site of sheriV's darken air-E-0las moistened with the holy water of lust..


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

First Pin RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE IS ON STERIODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> I just blasted my droid screen with a hefty salty load of nut glue....with the site of sheriV's darken air-E-0las moistened with the holy water of lust..




wtf, lolol, holy water of lust?? haha


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

njc said:


> is this a neg party?




*did someone say neg party!?!?!?!!!!!??!!*


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> *did someone say neg party!?!?!?!!!!!??!!*


 I already grabbed .my anal beads & finger paint.


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

hell yeah, i'll go get my rope and lube.


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Recharging


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

lube?? is that necessary?


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lube?? is that necessary?



good point. we can skip the lube. i just had it out already cuz of that pic


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

that all Im sayin...spit on that shit dawg


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lube?? is that necessary?


lube is never necessary but always appreciated


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Theres always time for lube


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, you have received -3093 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
For being follower


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

jesus you barely posted in this thread..haha

wth!


----------



## dolphfan (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



SheriV is that really you? If so, very HOT!!!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah, thats me...as explained to someone else that asked, to be fair its a two or three yr old pic...closer to three now that i think about which bathroom that was taken in

they look the same but for the sake of..idk, disclosure its an old pic


----------



## NoCode8511 (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah, thats me...as explained to someone else that asked, to be fair its a two or three yr old pic...closer to three now that i think about which bathroom that was taken in
> 
> they look the same but for the sake of..idk, disclosure its an old pic



Let's get a recent one


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

haha..probably not...you only got that one cuz it was readily available


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, you have received -64835 reputation points from njc.
Reputation was given for this post.


Comment:
,


Regards,
njc


Note: This is an automated message.

What comes around goes around there cheese.i do believe this was to me first.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

^^^ negged for calling someone cheese


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Hi, you have received -64835 reputation points from njc.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> 
> ...



We should be facebook friends


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Negged for being another groupie^^


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

njc said:


> We should be facebook friends


I bet u do Facebook..thats useually what followers do


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

^^^ not a groupie bro, just a man who appreciates a good melt down, keep it up, that test must really be kicking in.


----------



## njc (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I bet u do Facebook..thats useually what followers do



Who knows, in time we could even become lovers.


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Negged for being another groupie^^



was that aimed at futureMrO?

you're slow on the draw cowboy


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> was that aimed at futureMrO?
> 
> you're slow on the draw cowboy


haha right, he does seem kinda "slow"


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't believe tits got posted i this thread and there's still a smack down

Im taking up a collection for new tits starting...now


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol.f-u I'm out suckas


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

followers have FB? or People with friends have FB?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

or people with out of state family and kids

i feel so hurt now...must.go.delete.facebook.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I can't believe tits got posted i this thread and there's still a smack down
> 
> Im taking up a collection for new tits starting...now


ill buy the right one


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Lol.f-u I'm out suckas


lol you'll be back


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



I feel about 3-5 percent less special right now


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> lol you'll be back


His intelligence and comebacks were on squirrel ninja proportions.... I hope he brings his older brother to help him fight.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> lol you'll be back


^^ this. He's going to drain those milk filled fun bags.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I see a nice set of implants SheriV,your right future I wanna see the new pic


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> His intelligence and comebacks were on squirrel ninja proportions.... I hope he brings his older brother to help him fight.


my older brother and  I'm justhavtopee will someone tell me what to say now so these guys will like me


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> my older brother and  I'm justhavtopee will someone tell me what to say now so these guys will like me



Chino?   Or Jesus?    You type like you have retard and you have already risen......


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sheri u might want to take that pic down justhavtopee has just came off his Momas tits


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Justhavtopee close your eyes when u scroll over that pic


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 26, 2013)

This thread needs more tits in it


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Justhavtopee close your eyes now and no they don't all have three boobs


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

This just solidifies the stupidity of this buck twenty poser. I'm a follower? I started the thread!! 



New reputation!
Hi, you have received -3093 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for this post.


Comment:
For being a follower like


Regards,
Joebad1


Note: This is an automated message.
Reply to Private Message Forward


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This thread needs more tits in it



The middle one looks infected


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

That sealed the deal there buck ten lat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

im jealous...he didnt get me with his tiny negs


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

back in record time


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The middle one looks infected


not infected, ive just been sucking on it too much


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

It ok for THE GROUP to hit me with all the negs but when I hit back its a damn sin huh


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> That sealed the deal there buck ten lat


These ebuilders crack me up!! No pics, no stats not even a hint of how big those new moobs are. You really are the lowest breed of poser there is.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

This thread has somehow stayed on topic. Thanks to Joebad1, we at IML would like to congratulate you on the first time of a thread starting and continued on as the subject matter for this long.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> It ok for THE GROUP to hit me with all the negs but when I hit back its a damn sin huh


It ok neg you no sin you talk smart big neg -200.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It ok neg you no sin you talk smart big neg -200.


I see what you did there lulz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

All I did was say my nips got a little puffy, not sensitive not itchy,none of that and all hell breaks loose ..let's gang up on tne guy that tell the truth,why would I frem make that up ??


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

and all i said was that my nipples got hard. and no one even bothered to send me tranny pics


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> and all i said was that my nipples got hard. and no one even bothered to send me tranny pics


That's because your in the GROUP


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 26, 2013)

a hard nipple group? that does sound fun, but like i said no group, not a groupie, just a man that likes a good melt down


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> All I did was say my nips got a little puffy, not sensitive not itchy,none of that and all hell breaks loose ..let's gang up on tne guy that tell the truth,why would I frem make that up ??


Are you typing with your rock hard titties? 
 You are starting to frem me off!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 26, 2013)

A lot of keyboard hero's here I see..


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> A lot of keyboard hero's here I see..


 Is this....... what you ment?


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Lol.f-u I'm out suckas



^negged for lying.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 26, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> ^negged for lying.


Negged for not pleasing pisspantboy^^he wants a whole team off in his ass


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Negged for not pleasing pisspantboy^^he wants a whole team off in his ass


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 26, 2013)

Forsears Joe, you are a dumb nigger. D-Lats called you out on your stupidity and others, like myself, joined on for lulz. At first I though you were playing retard. I am now convinced you are full blown retard. Everyone with a stick has poked you for lulz and instead of 1 intellectual or witty comeback, you have responded like a school girl. I only hope when you go back into your time machine to the past you don't do it.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 26, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Cry babies are way worse than question askers . Get real guys , its easy to bash people from behind a computer screen , just go to the gym and call someone out to the parking lot , then Ill be impressed .


I hope you don't think just because a guy lifts weights or is big that they can fight, just sayn step into the ring with somebody at 135lbs


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 26, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Negged for not pleasing pisspantboy^^he wants a whole team off in his ass



speak fucking english!! let me help you, you fucking mental midget,

         "negged for not pleasing *lost on this part* he wants a whole team _*to get*_ off in his ass"

jesus fucking christ. keep practicing. 

oh, and your little neg was cute but your rep power is really weak. FYI


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 26, 2013)

Beat thread in a while


----------



## Watson (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Nov 27, 2013)

wtf is happening to this place? 

daily whinging and bitching sessions..........ud think it was Dr Phil meets Oprah............


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i see chino changed his name
> diff name
> same idiot



Yes it is


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 27, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> speak fucking english!! let me help you, you fucking mental midget,
> 
> "negged for not pleasing *lost on this part* he wants a whole team _*to get*_ off in his ass"
> 
> jesus fucking christ. keep practicing.



oh, and your little neg was cute but your rep power is really weak. FYI




Soon to be much weaker!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> ,why would I frem make that up ??



Negged for making up stupid fucking words like frem.  Thanks for playing. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

You bunch of keyboard pussies I am on a cell phone that autocorrects words but also changes them to its own words..whole fucking bunch negged for being my little bitches


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 27, 2013)

Regards,
dave 236
You bunch of fucking dumn ass keyboard pussies must not own a cell that autocorrects words for ya 
Note: This is an automated message.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]





Lol nah just know how to spell. Moron!!!  For your boyfriends sake I Hope your cocks bigger than you neg power lmao. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Your auto correct must be set to jibberish. Frem isn't a word lol!! Silly not big poser.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 27, 2013)

joebad1=bigbenj


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


>


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im wetting down my shirt as I type....I wont be outdone



I can't rep you again yet but know i owe you one for this^^^^


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Regards,
> dave 236
> You bunch of fucking dumn ass keyboard pussies must not own a cell that autocorrects words for ya
> Note: This is an automated message.


[/QUOTE]





Lol nah just know how to spell. Moron!!!  For your boyfriends sake I Hope your cocks bigger than you neg power lmao. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Oh no,please don't take my rep power !!Another keyboard tuff guy I see..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm done with this group of bitches..I bet all you suckas running them flappers were the fat kid in class that got picked on in class and now you want to do your picking behind a computer screen.hahaaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

You said that before joeboobs


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 27, 2013)

Aww no really?  We was just havens somes fun wich ya. Fucktard! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2013)

fuck it. 
negged for not fucking off when you said you would fuck off.


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



Im gonna look at this as i get a bj this morning.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

What happened all the little bitches run off??


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Griffith said:


>




I guess all my bitches got caught up in a circle jerk after this pic was posted ,bad that a pic of a dick stops the diarrhea mouths but a set of real tits didn't even budge my ladies..Come on girls I still have some rep points I need to get rid of  what the hell?? Get out ofeach others asses..Nah really please don't take no more of my rep points that's really hurting me..NOT !!!!oh here the pic for you wanna bees again don't rub blisters on each other's shriveled sacks.


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> What happened all the little bitches run off??



Have you been ignoring my Facebook friend requests?  Stop being such a prick.


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2013)

Who is joebad a rep for?


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who is joebad a rep for?



steelgear.net is in his avatar

That's quite unfortunate for them


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm beginning to think maybe steelgear causes brain damage


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh we can dish out back can't take back??just like the fat kids that go picked on a lot in school..hahahaha damn guys I think I an the one that has gotten bashed in for a post I made not yal.cant we all just get along?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I guess all my bitches got caught up in a circle jerk after this pic was posted ,bad that a pic of a dick stops the diarrhea mouths but a set of real tits didn't even budge my ladies..Come on girls I still have some rep points I need to get rid of  what the hell?? Get out ofeach others asses..Nah really please don't take no more of my rep points that's really hurting me..NOT !!!!oh here the pic for you wanna bees again don't rub blisters on each other's shriveled sacks.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

negged again for not appreciating a good tranny


----------



## KelJu (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


>




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.... fap fap fap fap


----------



## KelJu (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> AG stands in awe at JoeOriginal1




The Asian guy is stewing so bad.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Most of the people on here have jobs joeboobs so if you post during the day you won't get many replies. Fuck you get dumber by the minute.


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Oh we can dish out back can't take back??just like the fat kids that go picked on a lot in school..hahahaha damn guys I think I an the one that has gotten bashed in for a post I made not yal.cant we all just get along?



Whats wrong with fat kids?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Most of the people on here have jobs joeboobs so if you post during the day you won't get many replies. Fuck you get dumber by the minute.


 No fuck you and I take that apology back  you are a fuckstick little bitch and couldn't handle it that your group wasn't there to protect when you got shut down in my sustenon review today so you bowed out just like the bitch boy you areI'm done talking to you keep my name out your diarrhea mouth!


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^^ it sounds like you need a hug


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

I see that there's still a lack of boobies in this thread..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^^lack of boobies yes, but a nice little melt down coming


----------



## SheriV (Nov 27, 2013)

uhhh, what??!?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

here you go farva, does this help?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> uhhh, what??!?



I want more goddamnit!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 52664
> here you go farva, does this help?




I'd motor boat those all night long..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 27, 2013)

omg, you could nest in them and take a nap..haha


----------



## custom (Nov 27, 2013)

I like eggs....just sayin


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I see that there's still a lack of boobies in this thread..



There sure is enough penis though


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

custom said:


> I like eggs....just sayin


Joebag1 = Custom


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> No fuck you and I take that apology back  you are a fuckstick little bitch and couldn't handle it that your group wasn't there to protect when you got shut down in my sustenon review today so you bowed out just like the bitch boy you areI'm done talking to you keep my name out your diarrhea mouth!


Please read the thread again. I clowned you some other bitch and that old gear whore heavy


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> omg, you could nest in them and take a nap..haha



You could probably throw them over her shoulders and bruise her kidneys with them.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You bunch of keyboard pussies I am on a cell phone that autocorrects words but also changes them to its own words..whole fucking bunch negged for being my little bitches



So your phone has an automispell option?


----------



## rage racing (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I'm done with this group of bitches..I bet all you suckas running them flappers were the fat kid in class that got picked on in class and now you want to do your picking behind a computer screen.hahaaha


Negged for making fun of fat kids....I wasn't fat...I was bulking!!!


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

Some how I painfully read thru 5 pages of 1984 comebacks...large kneegro chesticles...well hung trannies...and a very much unappreciated view of sheriV's sperm dart boards..

In the end I learned  nothing outside of sheriV's air-E-ola dimensions..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> Some how I painfully read thru 5 pages of 1984 comebacks...large kneegro chesticles...well hung trannies...and a very much unappreciated view of sheriV's sperm dart boards..
> 
> In the end I learned  nothing outside of sheriV's air-E-ola dimensions..



It's called pitbull baiting, but with a chihuahua


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 28, 2013)

Lolz
Sperm dart boards... Of all the things i have learned from s2h this might be the most important!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Lolz
> Sperm dart boards... Of all the things i have learned from s2h this might be the most important!



I consider myself s2h's padawan


----------



## rage racing (Nov 28, 2013)

How the fuck is this guy not in the red yet???


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

rage racing said:


> How the fuck is this guy not in the red yet???


Damn dude you must have a lonely life ,it is thanksgiving go eat something fuck..I think there is more to worry about then rep points..I know I don't give a duck about a useless point


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)

negged


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Damn dude you must have a lonely life ,it is thanksgiving go eat something fuck..I think there is more to worry about then rep points..I know I don't give a duck about a useless point



Joe, you're in the red now.  This has to be your worst Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)

joe is dead now..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

^^^^ epic bulk, i guess joes gear was good, look at those tits, too bad his AI didnt work


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Actually best thanksgiving ever and only some fucking tards would give two fucks about some useless fucking points.nahahaha bunch of PUSSIES!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

I get this sinking feeling Azza is back


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> joe is dead now..


Damb dude do you video yourself trying to get your mom out of bed??


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

rage racing said:


> How the fuck is this guy not in the red yet???



Its not sheriV's time of the month yet....oh sorry...you mean Jose isn't in the red...my bad..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Never have I seen a group of poser like this on one boardhey the poser that stick together play together right??bahaha how about some more RED please!! It's hurting my rep Bad!!bahahah My little bitches


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

my favorite laptop died today..this makes me sad


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Posers? This is a BB forum FFS - what were you expecting notBigg?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Posers? This is a BB forum FFS - what were you expecting notBigg?


Bahahahaha now that's funny shit..hey you might get a point for that comeback.hahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Never have I seen a group of poser like this on one boardhey the poser that stick together play together right??bahaha how about some more RED please!! It's hurting my rep Bad!!bahahah My little bitches


Guys looking to by gear always trust reps with bad reps lol!!


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)

Joe, I'll give you some reps buddy if you stop calling me names.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

njc said:


> Joe, I'll give you some reps buddy if you stop calling me names.



I'll drop some bigs reps Joe's way if he sends me a cawk pic with 'theCaptn's pet fish' written on it


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

I put him back in the green, fuck you assholes for picking on a downie.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Guys looking to by gear always trust reps with bad reps lol!!


Ah man this hurts bad,are You serious that my rep has anything to do with steelgears rep..bahaha won't stop a single thing GUARANTEED!!Buisness continues on for meFacebook queen..bahahhahahaha You got own by what??A kid..And you call yourself a bb??BEtter come to me an get some gear son so you don't have to run 3000 so called mg of snake oil a month.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you on repeat? You've said the same shit for two days lol!! Judging by your melting point the aromasins shit lol!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Are you on repeat? You've said the same shit for two days lol!! Judging by your melting point the aromasins shit lol!!


What a fucking gimp..I have pharma shit bud ..I don't buy garbage from your people.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> What a fucking gimp..I have pharma shit bud ..I don't buy garbage from your people.


Are you serious?! You say in your bogus log your running legend aromasin you fucken idiot!! Bwahaaa !!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Are you serious?! You say in your bogus log your running legend aromasin you fucken idiot!! Bwahaaa !!


If needed bogus bitch..bahahaha about as bogus as the lab you rep for..but don't because legend gear is better Han ghat dirt u sell,,I just figured out what your problem is your not mad at me your mad because legend has took all your customers.bahahahaha with all that bogus as rep you have you have lost all your customers??damb it man I have gotten more just in the past hr .bahahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

P.s sloppy-lats what's wrong??why you so sloppy looking?that Facebook still not set yo private and Damb you look like a bobble head with monkey ears on stage.bahahaha


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> If needed bogus bitch..bahahaha about as bogus as the lab you rep for..but don't because legend gear is better Han ghat dirt u sell,,I just figured out what your problem is your not mad at me your mad because legend has took all your customers.bahahahaha with all that bogus as rep you have you have lost all your customers??damb it man I have gotten more just in the past hr .bahahahaha



Agent Yes has gone private. There is a waiting list of ppl trying to become customers. 

Really man you are looking the fool give up already


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

He has no clue who I rep for. He's only got 40 posts outside of my threads I created to ruin his internet life.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> P.s sloppy-lats what's wrong??why you so sloppy looking?that Facebook still not set yo private and Damb you look like a bobble head with monkey ears on stage.bahahaha


You said facebook is for fags now your creeping on mine BWAHAHAAAA!!!! You have come unglued poser boy. You lie so much you can't even keep them straight. I'd suggest you cut your wrists length wise so it's quicker


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> He has no clue who I rep for. He's only got 40 posts outside of my threads I created to ruin his internet life.


I am on forums that posers like you dream of getting into,but can't..bahahah got to have invites not just join up ..oh why are you not there and your here were a bunch of newbs can come in a figure out who you are In a matter of minutes ?? Because you have no real bb friends just POSERS


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

i just lubed up the super duper neg hammer...its currently sitting by my leopard skin recliner as i sip Evian imported water from a gold vase...

oh and i'm wearing a platinum condom with the deep catch receptacle....not that it relates to this thread but it could be of significance due too i'm super duper


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> i just lubed up the super duper neg hammer...its currently sitting by my leopard skin recliner as i sip Evian imported water from a gold vase...
> 
> oh and i'm wearing a platinum condom with the deep catch receptacle....not that it relates to this thread but it could be of significance due too i'm super duper




Whoa, wait a second, you actually give out reps/negs to someone other than sheriv?


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I am on forums that posers like you dream of getting into,but can't..bahahah got to have invites not just join up ..oh why are you not there and your here were a bunch of newbs can come in a figure out who you are In a matter of minutes ?? Because you have no real bb friends just POSERS



i was dreaming of Lisa Ann prior to her nipples pointing down...she must be in these forums you speak of since i was dreaming..can you confirm???


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Whoa, wait a second, you actually give out reps/negs to someone other than sheriv?



sheriV only receives dr s2h's 1 ball root glue...when she is bad..in the eyes of course..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> i just lubed up the super duper neg hammer...its currently sitting by my leopard skin recliner as i sip Evian imported water from a gold vase...
> 
> oh and i'm wearing a *platinum condom with the deep catch receptacle.*...not that it relates to this thread but it could be of significance due too i'm super duper


hcg will have that effect on which condom you choose.


----------



## Diesel618 (Nov 30, 2013)

I deadlifted 495 raw today for 3


----------



## Watson (Nov 30, 2013)

i repped joebad1

_*u people should leave the handicapped alone!!!

*_dont worry special JOE, life can only go uphill from where u are!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I deadlifted 495 raw today for 3


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Some more Ironmag gold!



 Originally Posted by BIGBEN2011 
this is my pet pev I know more about lifting,gear and all that than 99% of everybody here or any forum I am on. but because I am a vet which means I am older and because I am not a computer nerd that does not even know how to post pics much less a damn video on here I have never in all my years gotten one damn thing free or been ask to rep or been able to get a refund because I am not a computer nerd. I mean really guys that look like me don't know how to spell and type well. the same nerds that are good at spelling, typing and posting video and pics win everything here and prbally ont even lift and are probably got arms the size of my well anyways ikd where yall grew up but the bad ass and sport jocks with muscles were not the smart nerds. makes no fucking since.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2013)

Lmfao! Fuck that Lucky7 scamming POS!


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's a good one "he never got anything free" what the fuck were they then donations


----------



## XYZ (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Let's do a little house cleaning




We should start with you.  GICH.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 2, 2014)

sheriv said:


>



gold


----------

